# Mountain Lion Mounts



## gport (Apr 6, 2006)

Any body have any ideas about unique mounts for a mountain lion. I am going on a hunt this year and am looking for ideas on what to do if i am successful. I dont have room for a full body mount although i would love one. I have seen a head mount of a bobcat on a pedistal that looked pretty cool but i cant find any pics. Any way post up your mounts. Even if they are full body i need ideas.


----------



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

The best mount that i have ever seen, was in a room with a high ceiling and it was in the corner, it was some type of rock look alike, in a 2 teer set with the mountain lions back feet on the top rock and front feet on the bottom rock. Like it was comming down a mountain of rocks, It was all snow covered on the rocks and a little on the back of the mountain lion. IT WAS BEAUTIFUL. Hope this helps.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

do a google search for images. Thats how i have been finding my mounts  Good luck


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I would not waste a lion on a pedestal, but I also dont live out west and have an oppurtunity to hunt them without paying $4000 for a guide. Did you ever consider a rug?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Try to set it up where you can have the mtn lion grabbing our pouncing on a rabbit or something like that


----------



## jetmechanic (Aug 4, 2009)

Check this guys work out , probally the best there is , his name is Phil Soucy http://www.philipsoucy.com/index.tpl


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Phil is the best, but last I heard he said he was a few years behind, but there is a reason for that


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

just my two cents and what i'm going to do if i ever get one is i saw in the old sportsmans warehouse in las cruces, nm was they had a cat hanging off a shelf with tail drooping down and the back leg hanging off and kind of resting on its front paw, with the other two paws tucked under him. it's hard to explain with words but it made the cat look like he was just chilling looking for the next meal to come wondering by. okay just found the image going to try to post it and see if it comes out.


----------

